# I’m mesmerized by you!



## Hellriser

Hi everyone….well first of all,I’m a visitor of this site for a few months…and it really helped me a lot learning a bit of Romanian….and thanks to that I made a couple of friends in Romania…and well…I found out a very special girl…so that’s why I’m posting for the first time…hopping that someone could help me translating a few sentences…I would love to surprise her! So..I appreciate all your help! Multumesc!

Can someone help me translate!

I’m mesmerized by you!
I’m totally hypnotised by your enormous and astonishing beauty!
I’m addicted in you….
Your presence swim in my blood
I would love to drown myself in the sweet darkness of you amazing dark eyes, my Dark girl….

THANKS A LOT!


----------



## Kraus

Bem-vindo! 

The first two sentence could be (but wait for confirmations of the natives!):

Sunt fermecat de tine!
Sunt total hipnotizat de frumuseţea ta enormă şi extraordinară!


----------



## Hellriser

Thanks a lot for your time and for your help! I really appreciate it…
Hope someone could help me with the others….


----------



## ancuta

I kinda changed your sentences a bit to make them sound better in Romanian. Also, since I'm a girl, they are closer to what I would like to hear.

I’m mesmerized by you!
"M-ai fermecat!"
 
I’m totally hypnotised by your enormous and astonishing beauty!
"M-ai hipnotizat cu imensa ta frumusete interioara si exterioara!" (means "you hypnotised me with your immense interior and exterior beauty")

I’m addicted to you
"Esti ca un drog pentru mine."

Your presence swims in my blood
I'm not sure what you're trying to say here, but I can offer "Prezenta ta ma intoxica" ("Your presence is intoxicationg") or "Mi-ai intrat sub piele" ("You got under my skin")
 
I would love to drown myself in the sweet darkness of you amazing dark eyes, my Dark girl….
"Imi doresc sa ma pierd in ochii tai adinci si negri, frumoasa mea bruneta." ("I would love to lose myself in your deep dark eyes, my beautiful brunette").

Hope you'll like it.

Bafta (good luck)


----------



## Hellriser

Thank you from all my heart! I really appreciate all your help!
Hope she likes it too……


----------



## pro_niger

OFF TOPIC - I`m sure she will love it .. you are a lady`s man 

If you want her to be very impressed you can also tell her that:

*Eşti tot ce mi-aş putea dori vreodată, eşti tot ce am sperat mereu, tu faci ca inima să bată, mai tare, acolo-n pieptul meu.*
(You are all that I could ever want, all that I have always hoped for, you make my heart beat faster in my chest.)

Now tell us *ancuta, *would a girl want to hear something like that or I`m a little bit overconfident?


----------



## ancuta

Hei Pro Niger,

pretty cool, man. Desi, cind vine de la un roman catre o romanca, cred ca fata se prinde ca e un pic tras de par si intentiile devin prea transparente...lol


----------



## pro_niger

Yup, numai ca nu vine de la un roman asa ca va ramane un pic surprinsa :> 
Oricum ar fi nu e obligat sa se foloseasca de cuvintele mele.

Cam gata! Sa punem punct viitoarei polemici din timp si sa speram ca domnii moderatori vor fi blanzi cu noi si ne vor corecta ei posturile cu caciulitele si virgulitele de riguare )


----------

